# Ich hab vom großen S die schnauze voll



## stift (28 Januar 2010)

http://w1.siemens.com/press/de/pres...essemitteilungen/2010/industry/i201001025.htm

wieder mal ganz großes Kino, was das Management vom großen S heut bekannt gegeben hat. 
Mehr oder weniger die Schließung von meinem (Ex)-Werk. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Produktion der neuen Motorengeneration in Tschechien. Gut zu wissen dass die Qualität die das Bad Neustädter Partnerwerk in Tschechien ausliefert mehr als unterirdisch ist. Bad Neustadt musste die ganze Zeit Aufträge, die die Tschechen versaut ham wieder ausbügeln. Und das waren nicht grad wenige. 

Ich für meinen Teil hab echt keinen Bock mehr auf den Sauladen. Ich kauf mir wenn möglich auch keine Siemens-Produkte mehr. - Schnauze voll

Zum Glück habt ihr mir damals empfohlen zu Studieren, sonst wär ich jetzt wohl Betriebselektriker und würde noch dieses Jahr auf der Straße sitzen. Toll. Ach, übrigens gibt´s keine werksbedingten Kündigungen. Jeder hat die möglichkeit zu einem anderen Siemensstandort zu wechseln. So was lächerliches hat die Welt noch net gehört. :sb6:


----------



## bimbo (28 Januar 2010)

Änderungskündigung! :sb6: 

Das hat zumindest den Vorteil, dass wenn Du örtlich gebunden bist, Du kündigen musst. Da das Arb..  Entschuldigung - Agentur für Korruption - Dich erst mal sperren kann, brauchst Du von dort auch keine Hilfe erwarten!


----------



## Rudi (28 Januar 2010)

Also Tschechisch lernen und dann später auf chinisisch umschulen.
Übrigens soll Hundefleisch nicht so sehr gut schmecken.


----------



## Marc_Quark (28 Januar 2010)

Also, wer Hundefleisch noch veruchen möchte, sollte sich wohl beeilen.
Gibts wohl nicht mehr lange : http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,674553,00.html


----------



## eYe (28 Januar 2010)

Was war nochmal der Unterschied zwischen Pferd, Hund und Kaninchen.
Also warum werden Pferd und Kaninchen in Deutschland gerne gegessen und Hund nicht?


----------



## Marc_Quark (28 Januar 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich esse keine Hunde, weil sie 
riechen, wenn sie nass sind


----------



## Rudi (28 Januar 2010)

Und Mizekatzen möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt essen.


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und Mizekatzen möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt essen.


Und dabei gibt es so leckere Rezepte
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=232133&postcount=1825


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Januar 2010)

...und wem der Verzehr von Hunden und Katzen (meinetwegen auch noch Ratten) zu langweilig ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koprophagie


----------



## Markus (28 Januar 2010)

also ich kann den frust von "stift" sehr gut nachvollziehen.
findet ihr das in ordnung das thema derart ins lächerliche zu ziehen?
dafür gibt ja zur zeit genug andere themen hier...


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich kann den frust von "stift" sehr gut nachvollziehen.
> findet ihr das in ordnung das thema derart ins lächerliche zu ziehen?
> dafür gibt ja zur zeit genug andere themen hier...


Klar ist sein Frust berechtigt, weil er dort mal gearbeitet hat. Aber hier ist Stammtisch und da schweifen die Meinungen auch mal ab
Wenn er keine Siemensprodukte mehr kaufen will ok, aber Siemens ist nicht die einzige Firma die auslagert. Denken wir z.B. mal an Nokia, Daimler, VW, Steilmann, Ikea und und und. Will er da nun auch nichts mehr von kaufen?


----------



## erzteufele (29 Januar 2010)

ikea lagert aus ?! die kommen doch garnicht von hier


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ikea lagert aus ?! die kommen doch garnicht von hier


Ikea hat über Jahrzehnte in Sachsen-Anhalt (auch schon zu DDR-Zeiten) produziert und die Produktion dann nach Osteuropa ausgelagert. Nokia kommt auch nicht von hier (sondern Finnland) und hat sein Werk von Bochum (Deutschland) nach Rumänien verlegt.

Also erst informieren, dann schreiben


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Ikea hat über Jahrzehnte in Sachsen-Anhalt (auch schon zu DDR-Zeiten) produziert und die Produktion dann nach Osteuropa ausgelagert.



ikea läßt aber aktuell noch in D z.B. nordbrandenburg produzieren ... sowohl möbel als auch fußboden...


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ikea läßt aber aktuell noch in D z.B. nordbrandenburg produzieren ... sowohl möbel als auch fußboden...


Siemens ist ja auch nicht komplett aus Deutschland weggegangen um den Bezug zum ersten Beitrag wieder herzustellen.


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Siemens ist ja auch [*noch*] nicht komplett aus Deutschland weggegangen um den Bezug zum ersten Beitrag wieder herzustellen.



habs mal angepasst 

nun kann man spekulieren ob der deutsche markt bzw. die produktionsstätte als gesamtkonstrukt einer gesunden marktwirtschaft einfach nicht gerecht wird oder ob die profitgier (auf beiden seiten, der am markt beteiligten - käufer will billig, billig, billig - produzent will gewinnspanne halten und erhöhen...) diese situation provoziert ... ich stehe auf dem standpunkt: beides.


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2010)

Profitgier ist hier wohl das entscheidende Stichwort. Überall hört man "Geiz ist Geil" und "Sommerrabatt" und "Winterrabatt" und "Immer günstig". Das wollen die Leute doch. Und sich dannn wundern, das für ihre Schnäppchenjagd die Produktion verlagert wird und Deutschland dadurch Arbeitsplätze verliert.


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> das für ihre Schnäppchenjagd die Produktion verlagert wird und Deutschland dadurch Arbeitsplätze verliert.



und durch die verlorenen arbeitsplätze immer mehr günstige, billige angebote verlangt werden ...


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und durch die verlorenen arbeitsplätze immer mehr günstige, billige angebote verlangt werden ...


Da schliesst sich dann der Kreis ...


----------



## Rudi (29 Januar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich kann den frust von "stift" sehr gut nachvollziehen.
> findet ihr das in ordnung das thema derart ins lächerliche zu ziehen?
> dafür gibt ja zur zeit genug andere themen hier...



Muss ich Dir zwar recht geben. Aber als nach der Wende im Osten ein Großteil auch gut funktionierender Betriebe platt gemacht wurden hat das meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sehr viele im Westteil berührt (möchte das aber nicht veralgemeinern). Da dachte man noch es trifft nur den Osten.


----------



## mariob (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ein Kollege von uns hat einen nicht ganz 3 Jahre alten Audi, der rostet wie die Sau - soviel zum Thema billig. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das zumindest mir auch eine Reisschüssel reicht, auch wenn aktuell was anderes vor der Tür steht.
Und wenn Gebrauchsgegenstände den Zweck nicht mehr erfüllen für den diese eigentlich gebaut werden kann ich diese nicht kaufen. Also Auto = fahren, Telefon = telefonieren und dann eben Drehstrom - Verbrennungsmotoren.

Gruß
Mario, der zur Zeit möglichst vermeidet zu kaufen


----------



## stift (29 Januar 2010)

Klar ist es reine Profitgier. Immerhin hat unser Werk letztes Jahr trotz Auftragseinbruch von über 60% immer noch eine schwarze Null geschrieben. 
Die hätten jetzt in NES investieren müssen um die neue Motorengeneration, die übrigens in NES entwickelt wurde zu fertigen. Tschechien ist halt billiger. 
Um 9:00 Uhr wurde der Werksleiter gesten informiert. Um 10:00 Uhr die Belegschaft. Und dann kommt da vom Bereichsleiter noch so´n Spruch dass "er in die Augen lauter junger motivierter Leute blickt" und dass "wenn man bei einem Global player wie Siemens arbeitet auch so flexibel sein muss und an andere Standorte wechseln muss." 
Ich finde so eine Aussage sowas von frech. Das Durchschnittsalter der Belegschaft in Neustadt ist locker bei 45 - 48. Die meisten können gar nicht weg. Und Alternativen gibt´s keine. Die Region ist so strukturschwach, der einzige größere Betrieb in der nähe ist FAG wobei die auch kaum zusätzliche Leute anstellen werden, was bedeutet, dass die allermeisten echt am arsch sind. 
Auf der einen seite will siemens hocheffiziente Motoren verkaufen, auf der anderen Seite akzeptieren sie grottenschlechte Produktion in Tschechien, die es nicht mal auf die Reihe bekommen die Lunker im Läufer auch nur ansatzweiße in den Anguss zu schieben. 
850 wegfallende Stellen sind für Rhön-Grabfeld jedenfalls so ziemlich der Tod.


----------



## Rudi (29 Januar 2010)

*Frag doch mal wo Siemens die ** 	 S7 1200 baut !
*


----------



## stift (29 Januar 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich gerade erfahren dass durch die Streichung von 850 Stellen jeder 10te Arbeitnehmer in Bad Neustadt seinen Job verliert. 
Dazu kommen noch mal locker 250 Stellen, die da hinten dran hängen. 

Woher kommt denn die S7 1200? China? Pakistan?


----------



## Rudi (29 Januar 2010)

Meine Vermutung ist China. Wobei ich das nicht beweisen kann.


----------



## crash (29 Januar 2010)

stift schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die S7 1200? China? Pakistan?



Wer eine hat kann ja mal nach gucken.
Das sollte da eigentlich drauf stehen.


----------



## eNDe (29 Januar 2010)

*S7-1200*

Zitat aus dem Systemhandbuch der S7-1200 S. 91


> ● Der Schließer ist geschlossen (EIN), wenn der zugewiesene Bitwert gleich 1 ist.​
> ● Der Öffner ist geschlossen (EIN), wenn der zugewiesene Bitwert gleich 0 ist.


Die Chinesen sind zu klug und schreiben nicht solchen Schwachsinn, das macht S ganz allein!


----------



## Rudi (31 Januar 2010)

Vieleicht sitzen bei S auch schon viele Chinesen.


----------



## centipede (31 Januar 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist China. Wobei ich das nicht beweisen kann.



Kommen definitiv aus China, sonst wäre der Preis nicht zu realisieren.
Ist aber mom das einzige aus China.
Der Rest der S7 Welt kommt weiterhin aus Deutscheland.


----------



## Rudi (31 Januar 2010)

centipede schrieb:


> ..
> Der Rest der S7 Welt kommt weiterhin aus Deutscheland.



Bist Du Dir da sicher ?


----------



## Question_mark (31 Januar 2010)

*Rest der S7 Welt*

Hallo,



			
				centipede schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rest der S7 Welt kommt weiterhin aus Deutscheland.



Deshalb steht auf den Chips vom *Rest der S7 Welt* auch immer "Made in Korea" drauf ...

Manche Dinge werden zwar hier in Deutschland assembliert, heisst aber nicht das *alles* aus Deutschland kommt. Soviel zum Thema "Made in Germany" ...

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Also die Fettschrift bringt ja wirklich ganz neue Möglichkeiten *ROFL*


----------



## nade (1 Februar 2010)

Also abwarten. Es sagte mal wer, immer richtung Osten auswandern bringt nichts, irgentwann sind sie wieder hier.
Richtig.
Ebenso etwas Zweifelhsfte Auslegung der Geschehnisse ist eine Weltwährung auf Basis des Euros aus China... Und dann die Frage hinterher, ob bald der "Westen" ein Billiglohnland sein wird????
Scheint wohl bald so, überall wird zwar mit Weiterbeschäftigung gelockt, aber dies zu einem niederen Einkommen bzw mehr Abreitsstunden. Siehe Schlecker. Filiale dicht machen, den Mitarbeiter Job´s in den anderen Filialen anbieten, aber zu einem neuen Vertrag, der da eben weniger Lohn bei rüberkommen läßt.
Leider ist der Deutsche ein Rudeltier im Tiefschlaf. Sonst würde es hier genauso Brennen wie in Frankreich.


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2010)

Der Weg nach Osten und dessen Erfolg zeigt uns gerade sehr deutlich Toyota und PSA.

Ein füherer CHef von mir hat vor Jahren gesagt: Einfach abwarten, es kommt alles wieder zurück.

Mal sehen ob BigS darauf reagiert und was uns in Zukunft erwartet.


bike


----------



## ge_org (2 Februar 2010)

Siemens schafft 8000 neue Arbeitsplätze - in Indien, laut heise.de

Georg


----------



## Chräshe (5 Februar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

das tut schon weh, wenn große Firmen bei uns Stellen abbauen, um diese wo
anders  wider zu schaffen. Ganz besonders, wenn es diesen Unternehmen 
wirtschaftlich ganz gut geht und keine wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit dahinter
steht.

Passend zum Thema hab ich was bei YouTube gefunden.
Für die Freunde ganz aus dem Norden gibt es leider keinen Untertitel... 

Schwäbisch für Chinesen Teil 1
Schwäbisch für Chinesen Teil 2
Schwäbisch für Inder Teil 1
Schwäbisch für Inder Teil 2

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## stift (6 Februar 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Vorsitzende von den Linken mit dabei ist, halte ich die Aktion für nicht schlecht. Immerhin bedeutet der Stellenabbau, dass damit 20% der Wirtschaftsleistung unserer Region wegfallen würden!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2010)

Vlt. sollte mann einfach ein größeres Augemerk auf die Firmen setzen
die unseren Land treu bleiben. Anstatt Siemens darf es dann auch mal
Beckhoff in der Automatisierung sein.

Schon ein bischen älter.
Von solchen Strafen kann mann lange Gehälter von den kleinen Leuten zahlen
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,596649,00.html


----------



## zotos (7 Februar 2010)

SIEMENS: *S*uche *i*n *e*inem *M*onat *e*ine *n*eue *S*telle

Siemens hat doch schon lange den Ruf nur noch an den schnellen Profit zu denken. Typisches Börsenunternehmen man könnte meinen Siemens wäre ein amerikanisches Unternehmen mit amerikanischen Managern.


----------



## nade (7 Februar 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> SIEMENS: *S*uche *i*n *e*inem *M*onat *e*ine *n*eue *S*telle
> 
> Siemens hat doch schon lange den Ruf nur noch an den schnellen Profit zu denken. Typisches Börsenunternehmen man könnte meinen Siemens wäre ein amerikanisches Unternehmen mit amerikanischen Managern.


Weiß nicht obs dir schon aufgefallen ist, nur alle schlechtheiten aus den USA werden hier verfeinert Praktiziert. Eben auch der bedingungslose Kapitalismus, wo ein Arbeiter nur noch ein notwenidges übel ist...
Habs aufgegeben über den kalkulatorischen Wahnsinn nachzudenken. Die arbeiten doch mittlerweile an jeder vernünftigen Kalkulation vorbei, nur um im Kasino Börse mitspielen zu dürfen.


----------

